# Current cost of living in Dubai



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm waiting on final details of an offer from my existing employer to relocate from London to Dubai.

This forum has been really useful on a number of things but I just wanted to get a feel for up to date costs out there so I can make an informed decision once they offer a salary. I've seen a number of different threads on here and other sites but quite often contrasting information.

By way of background it would be myself and my wife moving out (who would not be working), we have a 3 month old son so no childcare/school costs...yet!

I've listed the main costs that we incur in the UK and was hoping people could fill in the blanks with comparable costs in Dubai?

*
Rented 3 bed villa in a family friendly area*- we like the sound of Arabian Ranches or somewhere similar. AED ?

*Food*- by way of comparison we spend roughly £75 pw in the UK, we eat a fair bit of meat and fresh fruit/veg AED?

*DEWA* based on a 3 bed villa. AED ?

*Cars*- We'd need 2 cars, probably a new family car to buy and a lease for my wife, something sturdy but not too big. Also associated petrol/insurance costs. AED ?

*Internet/Satellite TV*- We have sky in the UK with all channels so as close to that as is available locally. AED ?

*Mobile Phones x2*- Contract with decent amount of minutes/texts/data. AED ?

*Gym Membership *- Fitness First or somewhere similar

Also if there is anything else obvious I'm missing for a young family. 

Sorry it's a bit of a shopping list- just want to make sure I know the up to date figures so I can make sure the salary they offer stacks up lifestyle wise.

Thanks everyone

Rowanpc


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Rowanpc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm waiting on final details of an offer from my existing employer to relocate from London to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Take UK costs and add 30-50% at least, accommodation will make your eyes water!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Rowanpc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm waiting on final details of an offer from my existing employer to relocate from London to Dubai.
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Take UK costs and add 30-50% at least, accommodation will make your eyes water!


Hi there, I actually find rent on a level with London prices, and a 3 bed in Arabian ranches would be considerably less than many areas in London. You can rent a 3 bed in AR for 140 000 or less, which is much less the what we have rented our house out back home. We have just moved over from Kent and are finding things generally cheaper, eating out etc. living in London is much more expensive than people think, especially in the last few years. Travel - taxi's, buying a car, metro much cheaper. Just what I have experienced. I think living in London in the recession is financially crippling, but I certainly do not here. Good luck! I am sure many people will disagree with me, but just our experience!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Hi there, I actually find rent on a level with London prices, and a 3 bed in Arabian ranches would be considerably less than many areas in London. You can rent a 3 bed in AR for 140 000 or less, which is much less the what we have rented our house out back home. We have just moved over from Kent and are finding things generally cheaper, eating out etc. living in London is much more expensive than people think, especially in the last few years. Travel - taxi's, buying a car, metro much cheaper. Just what I have experienced. I think living in London in the recession is financially crippling, but I certainly do not here. Good luck! I am sure many people will disagree with me, but just our experience!


I have to say if you have found a three-bed villa in The Ranches at AED 140K, then you have done EXTREMELY well. This really is not the norm. To OP, I take it your wife drives and that The Ranches is not at one end of town and your work at the other because it is a little way out.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I can get to most places in Dubai from the Ranches in 20-30 minutes. Long time residents seem to find it is far out, but residents that I speak to that have been here for only a few years never seem to think so. Maybe it was far out to begin with, but Dubai has been growing outwards so to speak 

For a Ranches property you're looking min 140k in Al Reem for a 3 bed. The 2 bed study in Palmera works as a 3 bed. You'd be looking 150k upwards. They are building the new Casa development next to the Ranches, behind Palmera and Alvorada 4. Any villas on the outer parts will likely get noise from this. The inner villas are fine and are getting no noise. Allow 5% of rental value for housing fee (think council tax).

On the other things. Schools are horrendously expensive. Lots of little add-ons (like everything here). Food will depend very much on what you like to buy and where. You can spend less than the UK, but you could easily spend double.

Cars are cheaper to run. Will depend on what you want and whether you want new. You can get something decent 2nd hand for around 1k per month. Look at Dubbizzle to get an idea of 2nd hand car prices, villa rental.

Electricity and water will depend on the size of your villa, your habits and the time of year. If you set the air con to 18c in a decent sized villa, during summer you'll easily eat through about 4k or more. Sensible usage and it is possible to keep your bill under 2k - 2.5k in the summer (inc housing fee). In winter this will drop dramatically to a few hundred plus housing.

Expect to pay 30% more in shops for clothes and general goods. Takeaways are similar in price to London and restaurants in expat areas will be comparable too. Alcohol is more expensive 

For internet, mobiles etc look at du.ae and etisalat.ae. If you live in 'New Dubai' then home internet will be Du, older parts of Dubai is Etisalat. For mobile you can choose. Both as good or bad as each other. Du possibly a little cheaper but their service will leave you leave you vulnerable to serving a long prison sentence.

Can't help you with gym prices. I'm a lazy middle aged slob 

Top tip is try to live near to the school you choose. Your wife will give you extra credit for this!

Overall the rent and schools are the biggest killer on finances. Try and negotiate good allowances for these.

Good luck


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> To OP, I take it your wife drives and that The Ranches is not at one end of town and your work at the other because it is a little way out.


Hi,

My work will be in DIFC so it does look like the other side of town. Is this commutable or would it mean hours on the road every day (which by the sounds of it most commutes are!)

Thanks for all the other pointers. School is something we need to consider a few years down the line (baby will only be 6 months when we move) but interesting to hear of the cost in advance!

Rowanpc


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Rowanpc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My work will be in DIFC so it does look like the other side of town. Is this commutable or would it mean hours on the road every day (which by the sounds of it most commutes are!)
> 
> ...


To DIFC it takes 25-30 minutes in the morning. 10-15 minutes of that is getting out of the Ranches, but taking the Al Khail route once out of the Ranches is about 15 minutes. Traffic out of the Ranches is worse for some reason at the moment. Used to only take me 5 minutes or so.

Cedre Villas is DSO is a little closer and not too bad on prices. Otherwise Jumerirah/Al Safa is convenient for DIFC, but you'll pay nearer 180k plus for a 3 bed (less is possible, but age/condition of property can be an issue). Personally I hate Sheikh Zayed Road, so happy to be able to avoid it most of the time by living in the Ranches.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> Otherwise Jumerirah/Al Safa is convenient for DIFC, but you'll pay nearer 180k plus for a 3 bed (less is possible, but age/condition of property can be an issue). Personally I hate Sheikh Zayed Road, so happy to be able to avoid it most of the time by living in the Ranches.


it's old, but we've got a 3 bed in Jum 2 for 150K, with shared pool.
With Arenco as the landlord, 24 hr maintenance really does mean just that.
They fix the AC at 2.30am, at 40 minutes notice, they do pest control, unblock drains etc with no fuss at all.
That said, the AC was built sometime soon after electricity was invented, and the property is single glazed!

More importantly, 3 minute walk to the beach, 8 minute commute to the school, and 9 minute commute to the Office. DIFC would be similar timescales give or take a few minutes. I can go home for lunch, if i want.
The traffic is rarely horrific (with the exception of the bottle neck at Al Hadiqua St / Safa Park.

Having lived in the @rse end of nowhere for the last 10 years, i'm quite enjoying the quick commutes!
That's what put me off the Ranches etc, as attractive as they are.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I spent too long in London, and later living in the country, I need the peace and quiet now. Being closer to the beach would be nice mind.


----------

